# Marquetry / Inlaying a pen?



## Amihai (Today at 7:20 AM)

Hello,
I was interested to know if someone here ever tried to create artistic images in their pens, using contrasting pieces of wood?

I'm not sure what will be the correct term and the correct way to execute such type of work. I've heard about marquetry, parquetry and inlay, but how will you apply it to such small scale and round objects like pens?

Dremel of some sort? Laser cutting? Or maybe not even cut the blank istelf but just glue a very thin piece of veneer on top?

Thank you very much,
Amihai Fishman.


----------



## thewishman (Today at 8:27 AM)

These are a few that I found. Dimitris used a scroll saw to create his blanks.






						handmade marquetry pens
					

Hi all On my previous post ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/three-handmade-marquetry-pens-118694/ ) I presented 3 handmade marquetry pens made exclusively from wood. I worked further and created 4 marquetry pens using a combination of different materials  such as aluminum, brass, copper...



					www.penturners.org
				









						cadillac and mustang marquetry blanks
					

Hi all It's over a year after my latest posts ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/handmade-marquetry-pens-125986/ ) , ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/three-handmade-marquetry-pens-118694/ ). A guy ask me some pen blanks with the logos of cadillac and mustang they turn out nice and I...



					www.penturners.org
				









						three handmade marquetry pens
					

Hi all I'm a marquetry artist from Greece and I tried to find a way to adjust my work to the pens.These three pens have been made with scrollsaw, no laser use.The name of the pens 1)Medousa 2)Fairy 3)skulls



					www.penturners.org


----------



## eharri446 (Today at 9:39 AM)

There have been some videos on YouTube showing how to use a CNC machine to do inlays. Do not know how they would work with a pen blank though. You might have to use a larger piece of wood do the inlay and then cut the blank to size.


----------



## pssherman (Today at 10:40 AM)

There was a member, William 'Eagle' Prisavage, who passed away some time ago. He made some of the most beautiful blanks you can imagine using a technique he called pentarsia. He was a master artist in the art of making pen blanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Today at 11:33 AM)

There are and were some talented pen makers here so to answer your question yes. Now there are a few ways this can be done. Of course many times a laser is involved just because you are talking such a small canvas and the shape of it. But you have many laser cut inlay blanks out there. There are also painting artists here that paint scenes on their pen tubes. There are clay artisans that can build various pictures using canning material. Then there are artisans such as the one Paul just mentioned. (Eagle) was his sign on name. He was an inventor of blank making and a pioneer in so many ways here. Here is the article that Paul mentions and being so old many of the photos are gone. This thread was also rescued from 2 major computer upgrades so it is amazing still around. He invented that word pentarsia.

https://www.penturners.org/threads/pentarsia.15888/

Then there were artisans such as Jeff AKA Workingforwood. He invented rotoracrylic blanks and he did scenes with using a scrollsaw. I will not post all his links but look him up. Then there were the puzzle guys and one comes to mind real quick. The inventor of the puzzle pen blank Bruce Boone AKA btboone. Look him up also.


----------

